# Paph. venustum var. pradhanii 'Jo's Gift'



## eggshells (Dec 18, 2013)

Or at least that is what the tag says. I bought it as a division from Orchid Inn. To me it just looks like a regular venustum. 

Searched in the internet and given that I didn't find a lot of photos about this variety. I wasn't too much hopeful. Just bought it for curiosity. (Also helped that I'm a sucker for venustum)




Paph. venustum var pradhanii by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. venustum var pradhanii by paphioman, on Flickr

Oh well, petals are flat at least.


----------



## Rick (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow! Intense color:clap:

I wonder if "Jo" was Jo Levey? (Sam frequented the Memphis Society show).


----------



## Stone (Dec 18, 2013)

I like it a lot. Is that a true purple rather than the usual rose?


----------



## eggshells (Dec 18, 2013)

Rick said:


> Wow! Intense color:clap:
> 
> I wonder if "Jo" was Jo Levey? (Sam frequented the Memphis Society show).



Thanks Rick. Perhaps it is.



Stone said:


> I like it a lot. Is that a true purple rather than the usual rose?



Yes the color is true ( or at least on my monitor) but actually the description on the Orchid Inn website is it should be orange. Maybe when the flower gets older.


----------



## abax (Dec 19, 2013)

I like the color of the petal tips just as the photo shows. The deep purple-
rose is much more harmonious than orange would be.


----------



## naoki (Dec 19, 2013)

I was curious about the variety name, which I've never heard, and you are right, there isn't much info.

There is this article (I don't have an access):

http://kbd.kew.org/kbd/detailedresult.do?id=176497

mentioning a natural hybrid, Paphiopedilum x pradhanii (P. fairieanum x P. venustum).

But I don't see any P. fairieanum influence on eggshell's plant.

P. venustum var. pardinum is supposed to have "Petals rich yellow with copper coloured hue towards the apex" (from Braem & Chiron). This is somewhat similar to the description by Orchid Inn (rich yellow == orange?). I wonder if there was some mix up. But there is no orange or deep yellow in the photos.


----------



## emydura (Dec 19, 2013)

Great colour and a lovely tall spike. The petals are nice and flat too. Is the flower set now or are the petals still likely to curl back?

I can't say I have ever heard of this variety.


----------



## TDT (Dec 19, 2013)

Healthy looking plant too, gorgeous leaves!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 19, 2013)

naoki said:


> I was curious about the variety name, which I've never heard, and you are right, there isn't much info.
> 
> There is this article (I don't have an access):
> 
> ...



Ditto. Sam's discription doesn't match the outcome. I'd be calling Sam up and *get the right division*. Of course, keep this bad-a$$ venustum with your own name on it! I can see an award coming your way.


----------



## eggshells (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you for the comments.



emydura said:


> Great colour and a lovely tall spike. The petals are nice and flat too. Is the flower set now or are the petals still likely to curl back?
> 
> I can't say I have ever heard of this variety.



I will update when it does. Perhaps a little early to tell.



naoki said:


> I was curious about the variety name, which I've never heard, and you are right, there isn't much info.
> 
> There is this article (I don't have an access):
> 
> ...



This plant is from Mohan Pradhan. A relative of the Pradhan who described it apparently. (I asked if he is related to him)






This one resembles more of the copper tones. I have to observer the plant I bought if it does change color when it gets older. I doubt it though because the pouch is yellow where in the picture is the same with the copper toned petals.


----------



## atlantis (Dec 19, 2013)

Absolutely desirable.

I think this is the most beautiful venustum I´ve seen 'till now.

I hope those perfect petals don´t reflex in the next days. And If they do...I´ll spend my time looking at this exceptional pouch. :clap:

:clap:


----------



## naoki (Dec 19, 2013)

I guess this topic was discussed previously:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24084
Interesting. I couldn't find any articles related to this variety in search engines of scientific journals.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 19, 2013)

eggshells, your plant is wonderful


----------



## Paphman910 (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful Plant and flower!


----------



## Spaph (Dec 19, 2013)

Nice first blooming and lovely purple petals : )


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 19, 2013)

Reminds me of when I saw a venustum on Sam's table, picked it up and noted to Sam that I liked the pink petals. Sam promptly put it aside and said it wasn't for sale.


----------



## eaborne (Dec 21, 2013)

Nice clear colors and great photos!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 22, 2013)

I think its nicer than the 'orange' one - dont look similar to me.


----------



## Fabrice (Jan 7, 2014)

It seems to be a great one but is it possible to see a picture of the definitive form please?


----------



## eggshells (Jan 10, 2014)

Fabrice said:


> It seems to be a great one but is it possible to see a picture of the definitive form please?



It look's like an ordinary venustum to me. The petals turned rosy orange though. The petals recurved as well. Not sure if I would call it a variety. 



Two clones of Paph. venustum by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 10, 2014)

I can't get over how healthy they look! Excellent growing! And I'll have both, please. :wink:


----------



## Stone (Jan 10, 2014)

Both nice. I don't mind the petals recurving so much, I think its part of the charm of this species. I love venustum too. I think I'm up to 7 clones now (most not mature yet) and I'll continue to buy them when I find them...


----------

